# First project with rotary table



## yota (Dec 7, 2021)

no frills, just a drawbar wrench 

first one went in the scrap bin.  learned a couple of things about the rotary table today that you guys probably take for granted.  the center of the rotary table has to be aligned with the center of the spindle.  the center of the work has to be aligned with the center of the spindle/rotary table.  duh.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 7, 2021)

Live and learn, we were all rookies once, nice tool, what's it for?


----------



## yota (Dec 7, 2021)

thanks.  it's for holding the splined shaft that the drawbar goes thru on my mill.


----------



## jwmay (Dec 8, 2021)

Experience is the best teacher! Great job!


----------

